# Appeal for foster homes and cages for lots of mice



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Urgent foster homes needed for hundreds of mice! Again!  Same bloke in Wales from last year has bred his mice out of control and has hundreds again. Also rescue spaces needed as this rescue cannot deal with 600 + mice. Females will probably be pregnant. Please share everywhere you possibly can...not just FB, but goo...d... forums. This rescue still offers back up for all of them (I must be mad!) Emma - 020 8407 1080

We desperatly need cages for these mice. If anyone has any cages they can donate to us, please get in touch!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Mouse update - Please crosspost to where you need! Over 200 caught so far. 89 females, 130 odd males. Rescue is expecting another batch in this Saturday (about 200). That will be the downstairs cleared. Approx another 100-200 breeding upstairs. They will be cleared during next week. Transport needed next weekend (20th March) from Wales to Surrey. Can sort collection from Reading.

Also, rescue in Wales have a shortage of cages and are running out of things to put them in, so any local contacts who can help, please call them on 01286 - 880 808/0774 735 3148

We still need cages here in Old Cousldon,but the bars need to be very thin. These mice are very interbred and have come out very small. They all come from two mice that were already interbred in the first place. Ideally they need tanks! I have loads of cages that I can't use! :O


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

AnnaT said:


> Mouse update - Please crosspost to where you need! Over 200 caught so far. 89 females, 130 odd males. Rescue is expecting another batch in this Saturday (about 200). That will be the downstairs cleared. Approx another 100-200 breeding upstairs. They will be cleared during next week. Transport needed next weekend (20th March) from Wales to Surrey. Can sort collection from Reading.
> 
> Also, rescue in Wales have a shortage of cages and are running out of things to put them in, so any local contacts who can help, please call them on 01286 - 880 808/0774 735 3148
> 
> We still need cages here in Old Cousldon,but the bars need to be very thin. These mice are very interbred and have come out very small. They all come from two mice that were already interbred in the first place. Ideally they need tanks! I have loads of cages that I can't use! :O


Could you mesh the cages? its really easy to do and Wickes sell really fine mesh, I just attached it with cable ties, its fine enough squares for even tiny baby mice, I wish I lived near enough to help out somehow, I even begged my oh to let us foster some but he said :nonod:.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Could you mesh the cages? its really easy to do and Wickes sell really fine mesh, I just attached it with cable ties, its fine enough squares for even tiny baby mice, I wish I lived near enough to help out somehow, I even begged my oh to let us foster some but he said :nonod:.


Yes it looks like we will have too. We are trying to keep costs down so were hoping for donations of tanks, but if we have to do this we will. Ooh they are due in soon! We are getting everything ready for the arrival. Luckily I love mice :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

if i was nearer i would have let you have a spare tank i have but im quite far away


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

AnnaT said:


> Yes it looks like we will have too. We are trying to keep costs down so were hoping for donations of tanks, but if we have to do this we will. Ooh they are due in soon! We are getting everything ready for the arrival. Luckily I love mice :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


Do you want some more lol. Ive just found out my other female is pregnant.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Do you want some more lol. Ive just found out my other female is pregnant.


A few more to 600 wont make any difference lol...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

AnnaT said:


> A few more to 600 wont make any difference lol...


I cant even imagine 600 mice, its such a shocking situation and all from two initial mice


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

What I can't get over is why the RSPCA let the guy keep any animals after last time 
If you are trying to keep costs down, B&Q sell massive sheets of wire mesh (only thing is it's diamond shaped) measuring 6mm by 9mm. If I remember correctly it's about 3 metres long by a metre wide and is only about £10 in the builders section. Maybe even try freecycle for some tanks??
And I'm still sorry that I'm not any closer


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> What I can't get over is why the RSPCA let the guy keep any animals after last time
> If you are trying to keep costs down, B&Q sell massive sheets of wire mesh (only thing is it's diamond shaped) measuring 6mm by 9mm. If I remember correctly it's about 3 metres long by a metre wide and is only about £10 in the builders section. Maybe even try freecycle for some tanks??
> And I'm still sorry that I'm not any closer


The RSPCA don't care cos they are "only" mice. They left him with two and didnt sex them....?!?!?!?!!? Makes me so mad. It was so much work to get the last lot homed and now we are back to square one


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

AnnaT said:


> The RSPCA don't care cos they are "only" mice. They left him with two and didnt sex them....?!?!?!?!!? Makes me so mad. It was so much work to get the last lot homed and now we are back to square one


OMG am I reading this right? Is this the same person as last time? I thought it was a coincidence that it was also in Wales, surely he wont be left with any this time.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> OMG am I reading this right? Is this the same person as last time? I thought it was a coincidence that it was also in Wales, surely he wont be left with any this time.


Yes its the same man. They left him with two mice and didn't sex them, even though it was glaringly obvious he is unable to tell the difference between a male and female mouse.

Furry Friends is helping on the condition that ALL animals are removed from his property. We are hoping this will stop this happening again, although there is nothing stopping him getting mice elsewhere. All I can hope if he does is that they are both the same gender!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> Yes its the same man. They left him with two mice and didn't sex them, even though it was glaringly obvious he is unable to tell the difference between a male and female mouse.
> 
> Furry Friends is helping on the condition that ALL animals are removed from his property. We are hoping this will stop this happening again, although there is nothing stopping him getting mice elsewhere. All I can hope if he does is that they are both the same gender!


I still think that it's disgusting that the RSPCA have that attitude and haven't banned him from ever keeping an animal again  NOt only that, the ongoing health problems he will have caused in any mice will be pretty bad if they are as inbred as you think  How is it going for arranging homes for them??


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I still think that it's disgusting that the RSPCA have that attitude and haven't banned him from ever keeping an animal again  NOt only that, the ongoing health problems he will have caused in any mice will be pretty bad if they are as inbred as you think  How is it going for arranging homes for them??


The last welsh lot were very prone to tumors, so I am sure we will have to face them again. From what I have heard, these mice are tiny which means a lot of the cages we have been donated we wont be able to use because the bar spacing is too wide. We now really need tanks (either glass or plastic)

We have had a fair few offers for help, but most people are only taking tiny groups so we will still have so many here. They are now due in next weekend not this weekend. It would be much better if I could home these russian hamsters I have in to give me more space for the mice, but noone wants them yet


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I just lost 2 mice.. I am in Reading but I don't have transport (I can't drive) but I could give a forever home to some mice or hamsters as well as donate you a 1ft glass tank if you can get them here. I don't know how helpful this is but I'm sure you are probably looking for homes for them still. I think the cage that I have that they can use is big enough to hold a maximum of 4. But they must all be the same sex. If you can let me know that'd be great.


----------



## Rebs (Feb 6, 2010)

This may sound cruel of me but have you considered plastic tupperware boxes? And if you get some wire mesh or just punch holes in the lids would they do for the time being?

I'm way too far away to take any mice plus my mum says no to any rodent x_< but I just read this and it crossed my mind. I saw in ASDA some deep tupperware boxes so I figured I'd just pass the idea on 

I hope this dude just really stops. Good luck though!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Maiisiku said:


> I just lost 2 mice.. I am in Reading but I don't have transport (I can't drive) but I could give a forever home to some mice or hamsters as well as donate you a 1ft glass tank if you can get them here. I don't know how helpful this is but I'm sure you are probably looking for homes for them still. I think the cage that I have that they can use is big enough to hold a maximum of 4. But they must all be the same sex. If you can let me know that'd be great.


Thank you  Can you PM me your phone number so we can arrange details?

The mice arrive this morning!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought I sent you my contact details but I've PMed you my mobile number. Just incase. Looking forward to meeting the little guys


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i would love to foster some mice but i live in nottinghamshire


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Theyre here!

Furry Friends are looking for homes for hundreds of mice!
Rescued from Wales after their owner allowed them to breed out of control all over his house and the authorities were going to call pest control.
Males are ready for homes now, but all females have to do a minimum stay in rescue of 21 days to ensure they aren't pregnant (which most are!!!)

Emma (Surrey) - Tel: 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371
Email: [email protected]


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Omg this is so sad i have 6 of the welsh mice from last time this happened and poor little Jingles has developed a large tumor i was just at the vets with her today. 

I could foster some of these mice i have some plastic tanks that i could adapt with shelves and things. I still have you email from last time so ill get in touch.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have an offer from someone who has said

"I will be collecting a large amount of mice from this rescue group (currently housed with 'Furry Friends Rescue, Surrey' and transporting them 'up north', so if anyone in the following areas can offer a home please get in touch.

I can drop off/arrange collections from:

March, Cambs
Beeston, Notts
Ashbourne, Derbys
Manchester
Newport, Shropshire.

Currently the plan is to collect on Monday the 19th."

Please note we have LOTS of mice in, both males and females so we can send up any of these.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I can take mice to other rescues, however as I can no longer look after my own mice and and finding a new home for those. Am travelling up Manchester way on Tuesday with my own mice (they are leaving me on Friday as far as I know).


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We also have someone coming from Bristol who is happy to take mice back up there if anyone in the area would like to adopt. She will be traveling on the 15th of May. Please get in touch if you are interested!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> We have an offer from someone who has said
> 
> "I will be collecting a large amount of mice from this rescue group (currently housed with 'Furry Friends Rescue, Surrey' and transporting them 'up north', so if anyone in the following areas can offer a home please get in touch.
> 
> ...


Just a reminder this is this Monday.


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

i have a large cage i kept 3 female rats in i will ve moving into my new house on saturday i would take a good amount on the monday if u like the cage has bars like hamster cage.
here is a picture of it and im not using it i would give it to you but i planed on taking on rodents that needs home this is the cage:
http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/pets4homes/home.nsf/6B2930DACD14682C802576ED0071257B/$file/small_5Ft-Rat-Cage-944.jpg

its like that but that isnt mine i got a picture of my sister standing next to it.

please txt me on 07875319839 thanks


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> We also have someone coming from Bristol who is happy to take mice back up there if anyone in the area would like to adopt. She will be traveling on the 15th of May. Please get in touch if you are interested!


i live in blackwood soo i was kind of on the way if it was next monday i could of done it i will travel if local could someone please pm me the address so i can contact the person thanks


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

zoeeoo said:


> i have a large cage i kept 3 female rats in i will ve moving into my new house on saturday i would take a good amount on the monday if u like the cage has bars like hamster cage.
> here is a picture of it and im not using it i would give it to you but i planed on taking on rodents that needs home this is the cage:
> http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/pets4homes/home.nsf/6B2930DACD14682C802576ED0071257B/$file/small_5Ft-Rat-Cage-944.jpg
> 
> ...


Hi there

the cage is a great size, but these mice are tiny and can easily get out of bar spacing that size. You could mesh the cage, otherwise its no good I am afraid


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have someone who is going to Leeds on the 7th May and they are happy to drop off mice. Please get in contact if you are looking to adopt mice


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

okay if i mesh the cahe up when i set it up will i be okay then for you


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

zoeeoo said:


> okay if i mesh the cahe up when i set it up will i be okay then for you


If you send me a PM we can discuss things


----------

